# 41 Mag



## Bluemoose (Mar 28, 2017)

Just picked up my new Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter 7.5" in 41 mag.
Just got back into reloading so I am researching loads for this caliber.  My newest reloading manual is 45th edition Lyman. With all the new powders and bullets just wondering what are so of the favorites. Loaded tons of 357 years ago and my powder of choice was Hercules 2400.
Will be using this pistol for deer mostly.
Thanks


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 28, 2017)

H-110!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 28, 2017)

I started reloading for my .41 mag around 1976 and 2400 has always worked well for me with hunting type loads.
H110 and W296 are more modern and may even be more popular now but I have never used either.

I usually load a 210gr JSP or a 210 XTP with around 17grs of 2400. It has killed every deer I ever shot very well.

Good Luck!


----------



## DAVE (Mar 28, 2017)

I used to load and shoot a lot with my 44 redhawk, mostly 240 gr. and found 2400 to be very good but dirty. I also used accurate #9 with good results and it shoots pretty clean compared to 2400. My experience is 30 years old. I didn't even know there was new powders.


----------



## Bluemoose (Mar 29, 2017)

*Thanks*

I had always used Hercules 2400 but that was before Alliant  bought them out. Now I am seeing max loads way below my data. Have they changed the formula? I have read of good things about Accurate #9. Not so sure about H110/W296, seems to be load and temp sensitive.
Read everything I could find on XTP's and Hardcast lead.
Just have not figured out which way to go.


----------



## jmoser (Mar 29, 2017)

My .41 Blackhawk gets H110 with XTPs and LBTs.  Best magnum handgun powder option IMHO.  [WW296 is the same.]

Be sure to use magnum primers with H110.

I use H110 from .357 to .454 [even have a .32 S&W Long recipe believe it or not !!]

Not to mention the .410 !!


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 30, 2017)

I use H110 also,  and make sure to crimp the. 41 mag rounds.


----------



## tcward (Mar 30, 2017)

Hornady XTP 210 on top of Win 296. Great deer load in my Blackhawk!


----------



## Dub (Apr 2, 2017)

That's gonna be a great one.

Looking forward to seeing you get it tuned up and blasting away.  Post up your range reports on this Ruger.


----------

